# Pre marriage immigration screening



## yoh (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi all,

My fiance is south african and I'm not, he went to try and book our marriage interview at hone affairs, and he was asked to come back with me for immigration screening?has this ever happened to anyone I'm so nervous. Please advise.


----------



## NaddyWoodro (Jun 26, 2019)

Yes it is a normal process. They just want to findout if your truly a couple that you claim to be. So they will ask you a few questions to establish your true relationship. More like to check if its not going to be a marriage of convenience. A word of advise; if you planning to apply for PRP using the 27b route as i saw on some of your post on other sections. First apply for your PRP get it, then apply for ID, then after you have an ID go do marriage. For a foreigner who hasnt got a SA ID marriage just delays processes. I saying this from experiencing it. I applied for a SA ID in August 2019, until 2day i havent received it. People who where single at the time of our PRP application, got thr PRP and SA ID before i received the PRP certificate. Its like Home Affairs people or the system itself is allergic to foreigners who are married. So what i am saying is if you have a Critical Skills visa that allows you to apply for a PRP, do it before you get married to your SA guy. The problem is the Covid-19 thing coz u have to choose carefully either to get married soon and then apply for PRP whilst a married person (mind you this will delay DHA process as compared to single ppl)or wait until SA get to level 1 when they open for VISA, Waivers and PRP permit applications (processing time will be quicker as compared to married person). When is that going to be???? Choose wisely


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

The interview/screening was really simple - from what i understood, they target certain nationalities who are trying to get a marriage of convenience.
Think of it like an intrusive family member who'll ask how you met, what do you do and that type of question.

Our interview literally took less than 5 minutes of questioning, around 20 minutes in total, because they wanted to check I (the foreigner) was in the country legally - i was there on a tourist visa but for some reason that didn't show up on his PC so he had to contact the airport officials to confirm i enterred legally.

Good luck


----------



## giantGiraffe (Mar 6, 2020)

Basically, they will check how genuine your relationship seems, so expect questions about when you met, how you met, has he been to your home country, has he paid lobola (if applicable and possible letters of agreements by families), whether you cohabitate, any children you might have, what jobs you do etc. I was lucky the guy who conducted our pre marital interview came from the exact same area as my SA citizen wife, so the interview quickly drifted to them catching up and diverted from interrogating me. All the best, maintain a solid, credible front. Don't change your responses unnecessarily from what you have already told them, speak almost the same story/responses


----------

